# 2015 Heritage Collection purple jars



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Jar-Heri...&qid=1423685386&sr=8-8&keywords=mason+jar+lid

I just ordered some of the pints on Amazon.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok I just noticed the box says "last in the series" so it looks like their won't be more.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Darn, I want Pink!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

only color I have seen this year was green at Ace Hardware


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

When compared to the original jars, there is a drop in quality. The old jars are thicker, more defined and just fell strong. The new ones are just the modern thin jars with colored glass. The new colors are not even close to the old.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I've pressure canned in mine, and they certainly don't seem thinner than the current clear jars on the market.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Forcast said:


> only color I have seen this year was green at Ace Hardware


Green was last years color. So far I haven't seen the purple jars in my local stores yet.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I have to get some of those for Christmas presents. In my town our college colors are purple (and looks like they will be back in the NCAA tourney next month) and I know a lot of people that would love to have some jelly in those jars. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Ooooh! Those are purdy!


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

My jars came yesterday and they are really pretty. I gave them to my daughter who loves purple. I'm going to have to pick up more for myself.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Those jars are so beautiful. I would buy up a bunch to use simply for Christmas gift goodies or other special occasions.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wanted red... I have blue and green, guess I'll have to get purple. We're there any other colors? I use them for dehydrated spices.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Only blue, green, and now purple. I really wanted pink.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Purple pints just dropped to $9.49/6 and quarts to $10.49/6 on Amazon, the lowest they've been so far.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 30, 2012)

I use the pints for drinking glasses.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I may have to break down and order them. No one around here carries them.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just got 6 purple pints...they will be our Easter water glasses. Got quite a good deal at JoAnns, they were on sale and then I had a 25% off everything. I'm thinking I should probably get the qts, too. I haven't seen them here, yet, but I got mine in Denver.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I ordered the purple, 2 sizes from Cooks Country, also the green, and blue--I didnt know they had pink-but I didn't find the yellow. They also have the colored rings to match


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ceresone said:


> I ordered the purple, 2 sizes from Cooks Country, also the green, and blue--I didnt know they had pink-but I didn't find the yellow. They also have the colored rings to match


They do not have pink or yellow. From the sounds of it, the purple will be their last color. Now, if a whole mess of us call, write....


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Price on pints has dropped again, to $7.91.


----------

